# Base/Edge Peeling



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Toward the end of last season, I landed on a rock near the heelside edge and the base and edge started peeling away from the rest of the board - exposing the core. I rode the board for the rest of the day like that, so obviously moisture got into the core. The area that's pulling away is about 2 inches long and about two inches wide (from edge toward center of board).
> 
> My question is, can it be fixed, or is the board trash at this point?


sounds like its trash, you can try to clean it up and epoxy everything back in but after some riding itll most likely open up again.


post some pics if you can


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> post some pics if you can


Pics will definitely help us out.

But if we are talking a 2in by 2in area that needs new ptex, the only way you could possibly save it is with a base weld. Which means you might need to be looking at a new ride.

In the future I would recommend getting off the board ASAP, assuming you don't have enough boards that losing one matter. Will prevent further damage to the point that it may have been salvageable.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> Pics will definitely help us out.
> 
> But if we are talking a 2in by 2in area that needs new ptex, the only way you could possibly save it is with a base weld. Which means you might need to be looking at a new ride.
> 
> In the future I would recommend getting off the board ASAP, assuming you don't have enough boards that losing one matter. Will prevent further damage to the point that it may have been salvageable.


My excuse for not hopping off the board and getting it fixed immediately is that it was too good of a pow day to quit riding. Couldn't be helped. 

It was my favorite board though - Bataleon Airobic - so I guess I'll take it into REI and see if they can fix it. If not, it's no big deal. I've been looking for an excuse to buy a new board.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> My excuse for not hopping off the board and getting it fixed immediately is that it was too good of a pow day to quit riding. Couldn't be helped.
> 
> It was my favorite board though - Bataleon Airobic - so I guess I'll take it into REI and see if they can fix it. If not, it's no big deal. I've been looking for an excuse to buy a new board.


I have had the same issue happen to me before, luckily there was only like 1.5 hours left of the day so I just got off the board. Powder day would have been hard though.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Gnarly said:


> it was too good of a pow day to quit riding. Couldn't be helped.


Touché...sometimes one has to ignore centain damage/malfunctions to keep riding! I always keep zip ties handy, they have kept me from calling it a day on a few occasions.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

JRosco said:


> I always keep zip ties handy, they have kept me from calling it a day on a few occasions.


Now that's a good idea. I'm going to throw a couple in my jacket just in case.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

For sure, make sure you pack a few large ones! Who know's you might be able to help someone out and earn some karma points! :thumbsup:


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

JRosco said:


> Touché...sometimes one has to ignore centain damage/malfunctions to keep riding! I always keep zip ties handy, they have kept me from calling it a day on a few occasions.


How would you use zip ties when you damage your board?
Unless you're talking about malfunctions to boots/bindings


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Bindings mostly, but I can think of a couple ways I could use them for boots in need be.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> Toward the end of last season, I landed on a rock near the heelside edge and the base and edge started peeling away from the rest of the board - exposing the core. I rode the board for the rest of the day like that, so obviously moisture got into the core. The area that's pulling away is about 2 inches long and about two inches wide (from edge toward center of board).
> 
> My question is, can it be fixed, or is the board trash at this point?


pictures????


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Gnarly said:


> Toward the end of last season, I landed on a rock near the heelside edge and the base and edge started peeling away from the rest of the board - exposing the core. I rode the board for the rest of the day like that, so obviously moisture got into the core. The area that's pulling away is about 2 inches long and about two inches wide (from edge toward center of board).


I think I remember that. I distinctly heard you yelling from here


----------

